# Angel Cat



## Dalia

Hello,

While most cats are renowned for having nine lives, these moggies are clearly living on a wing and a prayer.

The cute little devils began sprouting bumps on their backs, which later turned into wing-like growths, during a recent spell of hot weather in China's Sichuan province.







Cat owner Feng says her Tom cat grew wings after becoming stressed during the recent mating season

One cat owner, known only as Feng, claims her cat's wings are a result of stress after he was 'harassed' by females looking to mate.

'At first, they were just two bumps, but they started to grow quickly, and after a month there were two wings,' she told Huashang News.

'Many female cats in heat came to harass him, and then the wings started to grow.'











The harmless growths appeared during a recent spell of hot weather

And while she says her lovable Tom is no devil, his wings, which contain bones, make him look more like a 'cat angel'.

But genetic experts claim there is nothing angelic or magical about the condition, which doesn't hinder the cat's quality of life.

They say the wings can form through poor grooming, a genetic defect or a hereditary skin condition

Ready for take-off, Tiddles? Meet the cats which have sprouted wings | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Death Angel

Interesting. Hope they're not tumors.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Interesting. Hope they're not tumors.


I hope so too Death Angel, cat are angel we adore them and i never hear about this story before. cats there are so special
The Egyptians considered the cats of the gods, my pomponette now is somewhere maybe she has wings in Heaven.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey dalia did you get my pm?


----------



## Dalia

Yes, i did


----------

